# Mp3 Editor



## Bugger (Sep 8, 2005)

hi.
im looking for a good and simple software for editing mp3 files.
not something fancy, just cut and paste, fade in - fade out, stuff like that.
any recommandations?
thanx.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Audacity* is free and very easy to use. You will also need to download LAME MP3 Encoder from the same link to save your edited MP3s. The volume envelope tool allows you to do simple fades. You can also install plugins for more advanced features.

*Features*


----------



## MuSeBa (Dec 30, 2005)

*MP3 Editor*

:smile: Now I am using this software http://www.fleximusic.com/waveditor/overview.htm Its very easy to edit MP3 files. Try it out.


----------



## Fler (Jan 25, 2006)

Hello! I'm Fler. I live in Hamburg.
Try Winamp - but - it must be professional version.
Later (after 2-3 month working) u will undestand me why...
I'm buing all my programs for diskont price.
If u want - i shall give u internet-adress. I dont wont to make anybody Werbung.


----------



## Fler (Jan 25, 2006)

But, i thinking - why not. I am only helping u.
Looking here 
http://aonid.biz/audio/players/?tpp=20&s=naaad&pg=4


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Fler said:


> Try Winamp - but - it must be professional version.


Winamp is a free media PLAYER, not an MP3 Editor, and the only additional feature you get by paying for the Professional version is the ability to rip & burn CDs.


----------



## Digidave (Jan 30, 2006)

Audacity is a great little program. The only thing wrong with it is that it *Recompresses* when you go to save the file. Which may result in quality loss. The tool I've been using as of late is mp3directcut. It will do all you want it to & doesn't *Recompress*. I would recommend it & definitely worth checking out.:sayyes:

oops!! Forgot to leave a link.

http://www.afterdawn.com/software/audio_software/mp3_tools/mp3directcut.cfm


----------

